# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Μπορεί κάποιος να το εξηγήσει;

## odd

Έχω pstn αλλά μπαίνω με σχετικά καλές ταχύτητες από 46-54 kbps.
Τώρα τελευταία κατεβάζω από έναν ftp server κάτι maps για cs, με αδύνατες ταχύτητες!
Ενδεικτικά στα 2 τελευταία maps κατέβασα:
ένα αρχείο 597 kb σε 1:11 δηλ με 8.42 kb/sec(!),
ενώ ένα άλλο που ήταν 265 kb σε 34 secs δηλ με 7.81kb/sec

Τι γίνεται;; Ξέρω ότι κάτι μπορεί να παίξει με την cache, αλλά όταν συμβαίνει αυτό έχει διακυμάνσεις η ταχύτητα δηλαδή πάει από 1kb/sec σε 8kb/sec αλλά ο μέσος όρος αντικατοπτρίζει την πραγματική ταχύτητα.

Εδώ ειδικά στο αρχείο των 597kb κατέβαζα επί ένα περίπου λεπτό με 8-9kb/sec(!!).

----------


## chatasos

Συμπίεση ???

----------


## WAntilles

Συμπίεση είναι αυτό.

----------

